# Flu Jab and pension deficit black hole



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Good news it appears for the pension deficit black hole as the flu jab was mismatched to the strain of flu which contributed to deaths in the winter of 2015/ 2016. The Institute and Faculty of Actuaries (IFoA) show that the increase in the mortality rate in 2016 has slightly reduced overall life expectancy for the over 65s, down 1.3 per cent for men, and 2 per cent for women.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...brought-unexpected-benefits-britains-pension/


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Deciding which strain to produce the vaccine is always going to be about as reliable as predicting the terms of the UK leaving, it is educated guesswork based on what a large number of research medics think MIGHT be the virulent strain.

I am surprised that so far they appear to have only got it wrong once - yes that will affect the "average" life span (if such a thing actually exists), but there are lots of other inputs that will also affect it; living conditions, the cost of food, the cost of energy and so on, so actuarial predictions are once again a VERY educated "guesstimate".

All it would take is for a slight improvement in e.g. cardiac emergency care or stroke care to have a much large influence on that figure than getting the wrong vaccine. The same vaccine is used, apparently, throughout Europe - I wonder whether that is yet another thing that will have to be negotiated to continue and would it be high on anyone's "to do" list?

Dave


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I had a flu jab in November as I'm at risk, so I'm told, and low and behold I got a vicious strain that lasted me all through December and January, and was only really back to full strength 4 or 5 weeks ago. I'm not unfit really, but I can understand why it can be fatal to those more elderly or infirm.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We both get them automatically via the French system and give them to each other - as she was a nurse for very sick children I reckon I'm safe, but she always reckons I am using a poker rather than the attached needle.....

That's togetherness for you and it saves 14€ up front to be reclaimed after about 6 weeks minus 1€ each..... (French inefficiency tax)

It does mean that I can walk with a limp for a week or so afterwards, even though it goes into my left arm.... Go for the sympathy vote.....

Dave


----------

